# RIP Twinkle - the leo



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

You fell asleep at 6:15pm.
Why? I dont know.
You always seemed to sprightly and hungry.

Tinkerbell, Leona and Domino miss you loads.
So does Mummy.

RIP my little princess.
Love you always
xxxx


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Im really sorry, read your other thread!!!!!

RIP :halo:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

R.I.P Twinkle....Goodnight Angel Gecko eace:

If it should be that I grow frail and weak, 
 And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
 Then will you do what must be done, 
 For this, the last battle, can't be won. 


You will be sad I understand, 
 But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
 For on this day, more than the rest, 
 Your love and friendship must stand the test. 


We have had so many happy years, 
 You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
 When the time comes, please, let me go. 

Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
 Only, stay with me till the end 


And hold me firm and speak to me, 
 Until my eyes no longer see. 
 I know in time you will agree, 
 It is a kindness you do to me. 

Although my tail its last has waved, 
 From pain and suffering I have been saved. 


Don't grieve that it must be you, 
 Who has to decide this thing to do; 
 We've been so close,we two, these years, 
 Don't let your heart hold any tears. ​


----------



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

sad.....my tortoises and cornie died recently


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

RIP Twinkle


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks all x


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

im really sorry, RIP.


----------



## Lizardlady (Mar 29, 2007)

So sorry for your loss....RIP Twinkle


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

soo sorry for your loss . rip ..

( are you going to take him to the vet so see how he peacefully passed )


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> soo sorry for your loss . rip ..
> 
> ( are you going to take him to the vet so see how he peacefully passed )


The others were taken as I was advised by my vet against the PM as it may not show the cause of her death
Instead Twinkles friends were checked out and given the all clear


----------

